
The Meaning of Allahu Akbar - RileyKyeden
http://hazlitt.net/feature/meaning-allahu-akbar
======
RileyKyeden
I didn't appreciate the versatility of this phrase until a Muslim friend said
it when he found out the Falcons were headed to the Superbowl.

